# Real cost dif Yamaha 150 2 stroke vs 4 stroke



## SS Minnow (Nov 3, 2005)

I know the Yamaha 150 4 stroke overall gets better gas mileage, but can anyone speak to the the differences with a Yamaha 150 2 stroke based on costs of running them? I know 2 stroke oil, etc is costly, but i also hear the oil changes & maintenance on the 4 strokes is high. The application would be on a 21' RFL. I'm wondering if it is like a gas vs diesel motor comparison as far as return on investment (between Yamaha's & no other brands). Thanks in advance.


----------



## redfishandy (Feb 28, 2009)

AFTER FIRST 10 hrs. once a year on F150


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Real value is that a 4 stroke will get more hours in a lifetime then a 2 stroke


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Fuel economy*

The fuel economy would be about the same on most setups and in some cases even better with the two stroke. The oil would be your biggest expense on the two stroke and that would not be that much if you used a non brand name oil. And not to mention hole shot if that matters to you. Gater


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

SS Minnow said:


> I know the Yamaha 150 4 stroke overall gets better gas mileage, but can anyone speak to the the differences with a Yamaha 150 2 stroke based on costs of running them? I know 2 stroke oil, etc is costly, but i also hear the oil changes & maintenance on the 4 strokes is high. The application would be on a 21' RFL. I'm wondering if it is like a gas vs diesel motor comparison as far as return on investment (between Yamaha's & no other brands). Thanks in advance.


Is the 2 stroke a HPDI or VMAX? If it's on an RFL I wouldn't worry so much about fuel efficiency, as opposed to certain prop pitch and hole shot. I would go with the 2 stroke for that application. Good luck.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

other than I wouldn't want to own anything that new that they no longer manufacture.....like a 2 stroke yamaha...


----------



## illusion express (Aug 24, 2009)

*2 stroke vs 4 stroke*



CaptainJMB said:


> other than I wouldn't want to own anything that new that they no longer manufacture.....like a 2 stroke yamaha...


 I have a yamaha F150 on my illusion and it does what I need. WOT it will run 45mph and does get better fuel mileage. The main reason I went with the fourstroke over the vmax was dependability. You can buy alot of oil for the price of a new powerhead. Just my experience.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

From the best I can find from Yamaha Preformance Both bulletions, 3.2 to 3.99 mpg on the same boat at 4500 rpm, on the two stroke of course you are buring close to one gal of oil per 50 gal. of gas,$29.00 per gallon in Factory oil jugs, some dealers do sell in bulk, on the f 150 it will take 6 qts of oil and 1 oil filter , theYamaha oil list for 6.60 and the filter app $16.00 . both need the fuel filters spin on and in engine changed at 100 hrs, the 2 stroke needs the oil tank filter changed then also,at 100 hrs, both need gear oil changed , 6 spark plugs in the carb, 4 in the f150 
THe f150 needs the same maintence till 500 hrs then time for a valve check/ adjustment, and belt change. Normaly the f-150 will last a lot more hours on the powerhead, quicker starting, quiter, can run at wot and still hear and talk at console.
If proped out the hole shot can be as good with the 2;1 gear ratio. the weight on the two yamaha engines is app 15-20 lb to the carbed motor. I have take off carbed engines and hung f-150 , have not one customer not be impressed with the power and the engine and some wich they had changed it sooner. A couple lost a very small amount of speed, some gained speed, it's all in the proping and what boat it is on! , 
the extra cost in rigging is the oil tank and 3 gal of oil to fill it and oil in the fuel tank, so you are talking almost $120.00 in oil cost 3 gal for tank one gallon in the gas for a 50 gal fule tank. so you are over $400.00 in extra cost there. all other are the same in controls, etc. 
Plus right now on the F150 you can get a extra 3 years of free YAMAHA warranty for 6 years on the carb you get 2 years, These warrantys are from Yamaha not a 3rd party company as I have seen in some of the engine manufactors and no deductable, and extra as trip protecton with them. if the dealer power matches the engine all yamaha, contols, cables, gauges ,10 micron filter, you will get a 3 yr warranty on all the gauges, controls, cables, that are Yamaha, a extra bonus!

If you use a not brand name oil do not extpect the two stroke to last as long! there is a difference, tear down a few that did not use a factory oil and see the difference!


----------



## gregs1 (Feb 21, 2006)

Great info Sonnysmarine!

For what it is worth I recently changed from a 18 foot boat with a 90 HP Yamaha 2 stroke and went to a 21+ foot boat with a F150 (TRP) and I know we are saving a lot in fuel by going 4 stroke. Not sure if you are talking about getting the carb or direct inject, but those old 2 stroke carbs eat gas and oil like crazy! I was paying a ton in just oil to keep that 90 running.

As Sonnysmarine mentioned, performance on the 150 4 stroke has been great. Only reason I would think about the 2 stroke is if I was looking at a small poling skiff and the extra 20-30 lbs might make a difference......

Also noticed you are talking about an RFL. Not sure if you are going TRP but I can tell you it is working great on our setup. Really like the low water intake.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

I usually find myself spending $35-$45 for gas per fishing trip with my RFL 150 V-max (In the summer when gas was around $2.55 I think). I was gonna get the HPDI which was I think $3,000 more but got the V-max because of 2 friends who have had theirs since 2002 without problems. I did hear that in the long wrong (Like past warranties) HPDI's would be more expensive to fix than the V-max. From reading around I heard these V-max's are very good engines and is why I chose it. I didn't care about spending more for gas since I already had a gas guzzler Johnson 115hp. I run yamalube which is pricey but like pouring it in the VRO as opposed to mixing with my Johnson 115hp. It seems like I used more oil with my Johnson but not sure because now I pour it in and forget about it. My buddy has a F150 on a Flatsmaster, and I know that he doesn't have to make a trip to the gas station every fishing trip like I do.


----------

